# 67 Fastback



## duey377 (Dec 26, 2015)

This is my next Stingray project.I m a new subscriber.was wondering if 68 handlebars are the same as 67? Purchased this bike earlier this year and its going to be my winter project.currently has 71 bars & seat.but is a complete bike


----------



## sfhschwinn (Dec 26, 2015)

Here is how the handle bars go. 
63-65, 
1966 fastback handle bars are different than all the other bars, 1 year only. 
66 Stingray/67fastback- 69stingray/fastback
70-76 I believe were than the same
Don't ever buy a stingray after 73 as stick shifters were banned and many stingray collectors don't want them as the chrome and paint got cheap


----------



## duey377 (Dec 27, 2015)

Thanks. what would be a good price for a nice pair? How good are the repop ones I ve seen on E bay?Also, do you know what are the correct pedals for a 67?

Thanks
Bill


----------



## mcmfw2 (Dec 27, 2015)

Bill,  Depending on how you want to proceed .. 1967 Stingray / Fastback bars have the same bends and shape as the 66 Fastback bars but will be stamped with a 67 on them......   As a side note when the first 3 speed Stik Shift Stingrays were introduced in August of 66 they had the same bars as a 66 Fastback.    The correct bars for you would be  ( part number 7836-67 ) unless it is a late model 67 on which I have seen with the wider 68 style bars ( part number 7893 -67 ) on them.   Also the correct pedals you will need will be cap less non reflector bow pedals.  

If you need any assistance or parts for this project you can PM me.

Mark


----------



## sfhschwinn (Dec 27, 2015)

mcmfw2 said:


> Bill,  Depending on how you want to proceed .. 1967 Stingray / Fastback bars have the same bends and shape as the 66 Fastback bars but will be stamped with a 67 on them......   As a side note when the first 3 speed Stik Shift Stingrays were introduced in August of 66 they had the same bars as a 66 Fastback.    The correct bars for you would be  ( part number 7836-67 ) unless it is a late model 67 on which I have seen with the wider 68 style bars ( part number 7893 -67 ) on them.   Also the correct pedals you will need will be cap less non reflector bow pedals.
> 
> If you need any assistance or parts for this project you can PM me.
> 
> Mark



You are wrong. 66 fastback bars are only for 66 fastbacks. 66 stingray bars are the same as 67 fastback and stingray bars.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Dec 27, 2015)

duey377 said:


> Thanks. what would be a good price for a nice pair? How good are the repop ones I ve seen on E bay?Also, do you know what are the correct pedals for a 67?
> 
> Thanks
> Bill




Repop is pure garage waste of money. Real ones are stamped Schwinn and are date codes. $50 for really nice pair. Tr pedals would be the bow pedals


----------



## mcmfw2 (Dec 27, 2015)

sfhschwinn said:


> You are wrong. 66 fastback bars are only for 66 fastbacks. 66 stingray bars are the same as 67 fastback and stingray bars.




I am willing to admit if I'm wrong if that's the case but where is your proof?   I have 2 untouched August of 1966 3 Speed Stik Shift Stingrays with 66 "FASTBACK BARS "  Wonder how that happened ??  Further proof is the Schwinn reporter article that shows and discusses the Sweeping Stingray Fastback Handlebars on a 1966 J38-3 Stingray starting August 10th of that year.  I can post this article if necessary.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Dec 27, 2015)

If you do have proof( don't need to post as I will believe you) I will admit I am wrong. But I have never seen or heard of stingrays having fastback bars. As I see it, it could be true based on your stingrays, but unless you bought them new the original owner could have changed the bars because they liked them better.


----------



## mcmfw2 (Dec 27, 2015)

*66 J-38-3 Stingray*


----------



## Sambikeman (Dec 27, 2015)

*................. Fastback ....................*

67 fastback ,,


----------



## duey377 (Dec 28, 2015)

Thanks for the information and the pics. also, has anyone had any luck unsticking overload tubes? mine is soaking in a bath of wd 40, and will let it soak for a while.

Thanks
Bill


----------

